# Espada Y Daga Seminar



## lhommedieu (Aug 22, 2002)

Tom Bisio will be teaching an espada y daga workshop in New York on September 15.

This seminar is for individuals with some background in the either the Filipino martial arts or other martial arts systems that employ sticks or edged weapons.  Beginners are welcome, but are advised to bring a partner.

The Island of Cebu is noted for producing some of the finest martial artists in the Philippines. In the early 1900s, the Saavedra brothers were the most feared fighters in Cebu and many of the great eskrimadors of that century trained with them. Filemon (Momoy) Canete learned directly from the Saavedras, and the stick and dagger methods of San Miguel Eskrima are based directly on their teachings. 

This seminar will present the essence of the eskrima of Filemon Canete. Techniques and training methods will be presented clearly and completely, so that seminar participants can continue to progress after the seminar's completion. 

Tom Bisio has been a practitioner of the Filipino Martial Arts for over twenty years.  He has trained with such notable teachers as Leo Gaje (Pekiti Tersia Arnis) and Filemon Canete (San Miguel Eskrima).  In 1979 he won the first World Stick Fighting Championship (Instructor's Division) held in Cebu, Philippines.  

The seminar will be held on September 15, 2002, from 10 a.m. to 3 p.m., at Whitestone Fighting Arts, in Whitestone (Queens) N.Y. Cost is $60.00.  Space is limited and a deposit is required to hold your place.  

Please contact Stephen Lamade at  lhommedieu@hotmail.com (email) or 718-886-7748 (phone), for further information.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 10, 2002)

Just wanted to provide an update on the seminar:

Twenty three people attended.  Experience ranged from those who were instructors in other systems, to those with limited experience in the FMA's but who studied other martial arts.  Judging by the smiles and conversations I would say that the seminar was an unqualified success, but hey, I sponsored it.

Tom Bisio introduced Counters to Strikes with variations to include disarms, locks, and throws.  We moved on to counter for counter drills and ended with a 4-Count sequence from "Balle Balle Redondo" that introduced circular stepping patterns and moving in and out of range.  All of the above were done with espada y daga.  

There are two reviews of the seminar at www.dogbrothers.com (in the "Forum/Public Forum" link on the "A Big Thanks to Steve Lamade" thread).  

For more information about San Miguel Eskrima - I've also posted on the "espada y daga" thread on this forum.

Best Wishes,

Steve Lamade
San Miguel Eskrima


----------

